# Fabricación de circuitos impresos por el método de la plancha [Manual]



## juanjaem (Nov 5, 2010)

Sé que hay muchos manuales sobre este método rulando por Internet, pero pongo mi grano haciendo hincapié en algunos detalles importantes que suelen olvidarse.

Pueden derscargarse el manual en PDF junto con las fotos originales desde aqui:



http://www.mediafire.com/?g76x0sl5bn09n5r



*Fabricación de circuitos impresos por el método de la plancha​*

*MATERIALES:*

-Papel fotográfico [1] (también llamado de ilustración o satinado) (Tamaño A4, y grosor de folio aproximadamente) (Se puede encontrar en las grandes papelerías) (0.1€ el folio)
-Impresora láser [4] (o en una copistería).
-Plancha (para la ropa)
-Placa de cobre virgen [2] (En tiendas de electrónica)
-Estropajo de lana de acero [3] (En droguerías) (0,35€ una bolsita)
-Acetona [3] (En droguerías) (3€ el litro)
-Recipiente con agua tibia, donde quepa horizontalmente la placa.
-Esparadrapo [3].
-Lima.
-(Opcional) Para el atacado, agua fuerte y agua oxigenada de 110 Volúmenes (usar guantes).











*PROCEDIMIENTO:*:

*1)* Una vez tengamos el diseño de las pistas listo para imprimir, metemos el papel fotográfico
en la impresora láser e imprimimos con la máxima resolución que nos permita y con el
ahorro de tóner desactivado.
Para ahorrar papel, podemos recortar los A4 en A5 o A6 [5] y seleccionar en las opciones
de impresión el tamaño del papel usado. Recordar que la impresión tiene que ser el espejo
(inverso) [6] para que luego en el circuito se vea derecho. Se recomienda añadir una escala
al lado del circuito para luego poder comprobar que la escala a la que ha imprimido es la
correcta [7]. Podemos hacer varias pruebas con papel normal antes de hacer la definitiva.








*2)* Recortamos la placa de cobre virgen a medida. Limamos las rebabas con la lima. Frotamos
la superficie de cobre con el estropajo de lana de acero haciendo presión y girando en
círculos [8]. A continuación, limpiamos con una servilleta humedecida con acetona la
superficie de cobre, hasta que el papel salga completamente limpio [9]. A partir de este
punto ¡no tocar la placa con los dedos para no llenarla de grasa! ¡Tampoco tocar la cara
imprimida en el papel con los dedos!






*3)* Recortamos el papel más grande que la placa tal como se ve en la imagen [10], colocamos la parte imprimida sobre la superficie de cobre [11] y fijamos el papel por la parte de atrás con esparadrapo [12].


----------



## juanjaem (Nov 5, 2010)

*4)* Preparamos un recipiente con agua tibia donde quepa la placa. Preparamos la plancha. Preparamos una superficie donde planchar la placa sin dañar la superficie. Preparamos un papel normal para luego colocarlo entre la plancha y la placa [14].





*5)* Enchufamos la plancha y lo ponemos al máximo de temperatura. Colocamos la placa con el esparadrapo hacia abajo. Ponemos el papel entre la placa y la plancha y a planchar. Durante 2 minutos estaremos aplicando calor, con algo de presión y haciendo movimientos en círculo [15].





*6)* A los 2 minutos, quitamos la plancha e inmediatamente echamos la placa al recipiente de agua. Hacerlo lo más rápido posible, aunque nos quememos un poco (es muy importante) [16].




*7)* Dejamos unos 10 minutos o más nuestra placa en el agua. Después, nos vamos al grifo, y con un chorrito de agua vamos quitando el papel con cuidado [17] [18] [19]. Podemos ayudarnos de un trapo húmedo para frotar o de un cepillo suave con jabón para quitar los restos de papel [20].











*8)* Secamos la placa y la revisamos. Lo normal es que salga perfecta. En mi caso está regular por hacerlo con prisas. Podemos repasar las imperfecciones con un Edding o rotulador permanente [22]. Hay que eliminar todos los restos de papel. En la imagen [21] se ve como todavía quedan restos de papel.






------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A partir de aquí, podemos proseguir por varios métodos: Atacado con agua fuerte + agua oxigenada; con cloruro férrico, etc. Hay otros tutoriales en internet que explican los distintos métodos. Explicaré brevemente el método del aguafuerte + agua oxigenada:

*9)* Mezclar mitad y mitad de agua fuerte y agua oxigenada de 110 volúmenes en un recipiente plástico. Nos ponemos en un sitio muy bien ventilado, o mejor al aire libre, y echamos nuestra plaquita. Cuando el cobre haya desaparecido, lo sacamos y lo aclaramos con agua. Usar guantes de goma y gafas protectoras.

*10)* Finalmente, para eliminar el tóner limpiamos la placa usando papel humedecido con acetona. Podemos volverla a lijar la placa con el estropajo de lana para dejarlo brillante.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*NOTAS:*
-Se puede usar papel normal para el proceso, pero los resultados serán muchísimo más malos, y solo se recomienda usarlo cuando el tamaño de las pistas es bastante grande. Además es casi necesario hacer una doble impresión (una sobre la otra) para que salga aceptable.
-El tóner se elimina fácilmente con la acetona. Si nos sale mal el planchado, podemos borrar y empezar de nuevo con la misma plaquita.
-Si se hace correctamente se puede obtener resultados como estos o mejores [23] [24].


----------

